# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und diesmal müsst Ihr "dichten":
*Einen Reim (mindestens Zweizeiler); indem eine der Marken, die Pure Fishing vertreibt, erwähnt sind.*

Wie immer alles natürlich unter Ausschluß des Rechtsweges! 


*Der Gewinn für November​*(je einmal für neuangemeldete und "Alt" Member)
* Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition*​

(Gibt nur 2000 Stück!! Sonderauflage, UVP: 119€ ...)



> *60 Jahre Mitchell 300er Serie!​*
> Mitchell feiert das 60. Jubiläum der 300er Rollenserie, von der weltweit
> über 25 Millionen Exemplare verkauft wurden. Dazu bietet Mitchell eine limitierte Edition der neuesten Serie an:
> Die 300XGe (Gold) mit Jubiläumsgravur in einer exklusiven Geschenkdose,
> ...

















*Und ab hier könnt Ihr jetzt Eure Postings einstellen!!*​


----------



## flori66 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Diesmal will ich gewinnen, weil ich der erste bin der hier postet.
-------------------

Die Mitchell Gold, die ist so schön,
die will ich an meiner Spinne sehn.
Außerdem , und das ist so toll,
macht sie meinen Kescher voll.


€: OK OK, nächstes mal les ich erst bevor ich poste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das nützt nix, weil sichs nicht reimt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Beispiel:

Hast Du Trout Bait im Koffer liegen
wirst Du die Forellen kriegen


----------



## flori66 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

habs mal editiert.


----------



## lootock (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit meiner neuen Mitchell ich zog los zum Strand,
die Sonne am Himmel ein Plätzchen ich fand,
den Köder im Wasser ich leg mich zur Ruh,
doch großer Karpfen sich schnappte den Köder im Nu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na also, doch ein paar Dichter aus dem "Land der Dichter und Denker" ))


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit der Mitchell zog ich am Abend los,
stellte mich auf meinen Platz mit viel Moos.
Als dann der hecht Biss,
die Schnur der Rolle riss.


----------



## Softie (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Angelst du mit einer Mitchell 300 X Gold,
sind dir beim Angeln die Forellen hold.
Bietest du noch Trout Bait als Köder an,
hast du schnell ein Fischlein drann


----------



## Laksos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

2 dicke Angler mit Melone
gingen fischen an die Rhone,
und da sie nicht viel fingen
fingen sie an zu singen.
Und wie hieß das Lied denn noch?:
"Ja, lebt denn der alte Gold-Mitchell noch ..."

:m


.


----------



## zanderzone (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich biss Abend´s am See grad in mein mitgebrachtes Schnitzel,
da zog auch schon der Karpfen 20 Meter Schnur von meiner wunderschönen Mitchell!
Nach einem spektakulären Drill lag er dann vor mir,
daruaf zischte ich mir dann ein leckeres Bier!

Essen, Bier und Fisch! Hält doch jeden Angeler frisch! ;-)


----------



## PonyAC (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*Der Fisch*​ 
Der Fisch ist mein Lieblingstier. Er ist interessant.
Er lebt im Wasser und er stirbt an Land.​ 
Der Fisch hat Schuppen. Er besticht durch Eleganz.
Er hat so schöne Flossen und einen kräftigen Schwanz.​ 
Sein Leben ist von Anfang an sehr bewegt.
Der Fisch ist immer sauber und sehr gepflegt.​ 
Der Fisch ist mein Lieblingstier. Er ist interessant.
Er lebt im Wasser und er stirbt an Land.​ 
Die Kritiker der Fische haben natürlich Recht
Die Glubschaugen sind ekelig, die Gräten sieht man schlecht.​ 
Sie sind gefährlich beim Essen.
Aber muß man denn alles nach menschlichen Maßstäben messen?​ 
Als Angler liebe ich die Stille
und die Schweigsamkeit der Fische.
Auch am Haken hört man sie nie quaken.

Nimmt er sich den Strick
hängt er sich an ´ne Fenwick​ 
Der Fisch ist mein Lieblingstier. Er ist interessant.
Er lebt im Wasser und er stirbt an Land.​


----------



## psycomico (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Der Hecht, der hat die Zähne scharf,
und Kraft hat er in Massen.
Hast du kein 7Strand zur Hand,
dann solltest du es lassen.

Des Zanders Blicke blicken tief,
selbst in der trübsten Brühe.
setzt du die falsche Stippe ein,
so lohnt sich nicht die Mühe.

Der Clou liegt in der Sichtbarkeit,
denn die ist kaum gegeben.
Machst du dir Berkley`s Crystal drauf,
können Zander die nicht sehen.

Auch Barsche liebens eher fein,
zu dickes Vorfach darf nicht sein.
Doch wichtig ist, vergiss es nie,
das alles hier ist Theorie.

Ganz nah sind wir bei Pudels Kern,
der Kasus der Gschicht.
Hast du die Fenwick noch daheim,
dann fängt selbst diese nicht.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## KöFiAnan (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Was für eine tolle Rolle,
streichel sie mit voller Wonne,
Entrückter Blick, 
nee, ist die schick!

Was ist denn das, was zuckt denn da?
Ach ich vergaß, ich angel ja...
Dem Fisch an Land aufs Maul gesehen,
auch er erkennt, was ist die scheen.

Bevor sein Japsen wird noch blasser
Gleitet er zurück ins Wasser
Zu künden, wer ihn rausgeholt
Es war die Königin, die Mitchel Gold.


----------



## spin-paule (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Lustige Idee:m

*Die Spule voll - mit guter STREN,
lässt mich beruhigt angeln geh´n...*|rolleyes

Gruß Paul


----------



## angler0507 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ob Fenwick, Berkley oder Abu Garcia –
Es gehört beim Fischen in den Koffer, sag ich dir!
Denn es ist vom feinsten, dieses Material, 
aller erster Sahne - geradezu genial!
Nur eine fehlt mir noch zu meinem Glück:
Die Mitchell Gold – das gute Stück!


----------



## Easy East (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Meine neue Berkley-Rute war nicht billig,
ist aber egal, weil wenn der Zander willig,
meinen Gummifisch dann schluckt,
jeder Zupfer meine Hand durchzuckt.

Die Skeletor ist echt der Hit,
macht jeden Drill problemlos mit.

Fehlt nur noch die Mitchell 300 X
in gold dann fehlt mir nix
mehr zu meinem Glück,
dann fang ich Zander - 100 Stück!


Alles klar?

Gruß, Easy


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Nimm Mitchell Gold mit an den Rhein,
das Angeln wird ne Freude sein. 



#h


----------



## höcht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Lustige Idee aber ich bin leider kein großer Dichter, ich versuchs Trotzdem

Fische ich mit Mitchell Gold,
ist mir des Anglers glückes hold.
Petrus selbst ist ganz verzückt,
er erhält ein gratis Stück.


----------



## höcht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ob Fenwick, Berkley oder Abu Garcia –
> Es gehört beim Fischen in den Koffer, sag ich dir!
> Denn es ist vom feinsten, dieses Material,
> aller erster Sahne - geradezu genial!
> ...


 

Das erste Stück, das reimst nich nüd


----------



## Habro special (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Angelst Du mit SPIDER,
hast Du um Dir nur noch Neider !!!


----------



## Ern (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Beim kaufen der Rolle ich wurde gut beraten - von Garcia ABU war niemals ich verraten.   Sie hält, was man versprochen, mir treu seit Jahren dient zum meinem besten Freund geworden (und verdient).


----------



## APierkes (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit Berkley fängt man viel Fische.
Da freu'n sich alle bald bei Tische.


----------



## höcht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

wer hat eigentlich letztes mal gewonnen?


----------



## faxmalwieder (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Eine Markenschnur von Stren
und ein Köder von Spider,
sind zusammen sehr fängig, du wirstes sehen - 
am Blick |bigeyes der Neider!


----------



## wiking (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Willst du Erfolg beim Angeln haben,
Dann kaufe dir doch ne Rolle ABU,
Nun brauchst du noch ne Berkley Schnur,
Und du hast Spass beim Angeln pur.


----------



## Baifisch (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit Mitchell Gold
bleibt dir Petri hold


----------



## LocalPower (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



PonyAC schrieb:


> *Der Fisch*​
> Der Fisch ist mein Lieblingstier. Er ist interessant.
> Er lebt im Wasser und er stirbt an Land.​
> Der Fisch hat Schuppen. Er besticht durch Eleganz.
> ...



|gr: 1. Das ist bis auf den schlechten Fenwick-Schüttelreim ein "Lied"text von Funny van Dannen und 2. einfach erbärmlich sowas als was Eigenes auszugeben :v


----------



## Master Hecht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle ist toll,
Ich mag sie voll,
Ich möchte Sie gewinnen,
Deshalb bin ich hier drinnen,
Ich hoffe es klappt,
Es wäre doch sonst wohl gelacht.

Ich hab zwar keinen Tiger,
aber dafür meine Spider.

Das ist mein Reim


----------



## angler0507 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



höcht schrieb:


> Das erste Stück, das reimst nich nüd


Naja, in Lautsprache doch schon ein bisschen, oder? Zumindest bei uns im Süden...


----------



## psycodelic (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Willst du Fische und zwar gute,
hau Dir Berkley an die Rute. :m


----------



## Friedfischschreck (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Der Abend wird noch heiter, denn die Rolle ist voll mit Spider. Am Haken hängt ein Gummitier, nen großen Zander wünsch ich mir. Doch der kommt nicht so flott zu mir, der erste Biß kam erst um 4. Leider schlitzt er kurz vor'm Kescher aus, der Angeltag, der reinste Graus !:g


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ein Fischlein zart uns ach so klein, 
schwamm Flußabwärts ganz allein.
Ich sah es und rief: Lad doch deine Eltern ein,
zum Dinner bei mir, oh wie fein.
Tief in mir dachte ich, nee den kleinen da willst du nich.
Ein Kapitaler soll es sein, doch fehlt mir dafür das Gerät,
mal schauen was so in meinem Heftchen steht.
Ahh was für eine tolle Rolle seh da, ne Mitchell Gold wie wunderbar.
Schell an meinen Stock geschraubt, da seh ich schon wie "Er" da raubt.
Ein Wurf, ein Klatsch da hängt er jetzt, den Köder hat´s total zerfetzt.


----------



## duc996freak (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo

Die Gewinner im Oktober findet man auf Anglerpraxis.de

aber wer zu faul zum suchen ist, hier die beiden gewinner
*Gewinner Neumitglieder: * 
Cäptn Balu

*Gewinner "Altboardies":* 
Strandwanderer 


mfg Markus


----------



## Natur (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das nützt nix, weil sichs nicht reimt!


Es gelingt Dir jeder Drill
mit einer Rolle von Mitchell


----------



## Natur (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Es gelingt Dir jeder Drill

mit einer Rolle von Mitchell


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hast Du Fireline auf der Mitchel Rolle,
beissen die Fische, und zwar tolle....


----------



## höcht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

echt witzig das ganze zu lesen


----------



## Woiferl (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hi zusammen,
ich werde es jetzt auch mal versuchen :m

*Ich werde heut zum Angeln gehen...*

Ich werde heut zum Angeln gehen,
und an der Kurbel meiner Mitchell drehen.
Um das Glück noch zu verschärfen,
darf ich mit mit meiner Fenwick werfen.

Bald wird auch ein Fischlein beißen,
Ich kann mich schon freuen, denn die Berkley wird nicht reißen.
Wie glücklich kann so ein Angeltag sein,
kauft man seine Ausrüstung bei Pure Fishing ein!


Viele Grüße
Woiferl


----------



## Kaljan (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



höcht schrieb:


> echt witzig das ganze zu lesen



bitte lass die ganzen komentaren , kannst ja im off-topic thread machen  . 
Also immer schön ON-TOPIC bleiben


----------



## Dieter1952 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

_*Wünsche Euch viel Glück,*_
_*vielleicht bekommt ihr ja Mitchell,s *_
_*goldenes Stück.*_

_*Ich, auf alle Fälle, *_
_*hole den Fisch mit meiner *_
_*Spro aus der Welle.*_

_(Damit habe ich wohl nicht den 1.Platz)_


----------



## astroingo (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bekomm was Süßes von Marcia -
lieber hätt ich was von ABU Garcia !


----------



## admiral1 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Es stand einst ein Angler auf Rügen am Kai
Er warf nach Forellen, die zogen vorbei.
Ein Abu Tormentor, mit sehr viel Geschick
zum Fisch hin geworfen der brachte ihm Glück.

Es springt die Forelle und zeigt ihren Rücken
ein 30 Pfünder! sie will sich verdrücken!
Ein Tanz auf dem Wasser in voller Pracht!
Wenns jetzt nur nicht in der Rute kracht!

Welch Glück für den Angler, er muß heut gewinnen
bei seinem Gerät kann der Fisch nicht entrinnen.
Die x300 "schnurrt" mit der Stren.
Die Abu-Rute wippt souverän.

Er ruft der Forelle ein "hasta-la-vista"
dann steuert präzise die Fantasista
den Fisch "to hus" in den Kescher hinein.
Gegrillt verspeisst man sie abends beim Wein.


----------



## taupo_tiger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Gote Borgstrom tät es grauen
was ABU heut für Rollen bauen
Auch Mitchell Frankreich baute Rollen
die heut noch viele Angler wollen
ich mein die 300, die alten blauen
heut kriegt man Abklatsch einen lauen.
Darum lehn ich mich ganz weit hier vor
und hoffe auf der Forenchefs Humor.
Ich rechne kaum mir Chancen aus
denn meine Ode ist kein Ohrenschmaus.
So möge sein des Siegers güldne Zier
die neue Mitchell X300 hier.
Ich sammle weiter alte Rollen
und möcht den Preis hier denen gönnen
die überhaupt nicht wissen wollen
was alte ABUs, Mitchells heut noch können.

nix für ungut


----------



## Dieter1952 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Gote Borgstrom tät es grauen
was ABU heut für Rollen bauen
Auch Mitchell Frankreich baute Rollen
die heut noch viele Angler wollen
ich mein die 300, die alten blauen
heut kriegt man Abklatsch einen lauen.

_So ist es#6_


----------



## schumi112 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit PureFishings Trout Bait,
werfe ich den Haken weit.
Ich hab die Fische gerne dick,
deshalb benutz ich auch noch fen wick.
Auf der Mitchell, die Spiderline,
kann ja auch kein Fehler sein.
Nimmst du dann noch behr, 
fängste nochmal mehr.

Gruß Schumi


----------



## schneiderfischer (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell 300 XGold ist schön, 
gerne würde ich sie an meiner Rute sehn. 
60 Jahre Qualität, 
für die der Name Mitchell steht.


----------



## rotauge88 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell ist so "cool", 
mit der fängt sogar ein "fool".


----------



## profifischer (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich auch mal.

Wir haben Pure Fisching Sachen,
weil ich und meine Freunde auf Qualität achten.
Und Pure Fishing ist back 
und ich sch... auf andere Marken, 
denn Cormoran ist dreck.

Das ist die erste Runde
und keine Märchenstunde.
Ich fische mit der Abu Rocksweeper
und beim Verstellen der Tauchschaufel geht der HiLo noch tiefer.
Pure Fisching besticht durch Inovation
das Beste zu finden gibt den Entwicklern Motivation.
Mit der Fireline wurde ein Trend gesetzt,
damit gingen zahlreiche Kapitale ins Netz.
25 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare
zeugen von einer guten Ware.

Wir haben Pure Fishing Sachen,
weil ich und meine Freunde auf Qualität achten.
Und Pure Fishing ist back
und ich sch... auf andere Marken,
den Cormoran ist dreck.

Ich lese eure Posts und frag wie kann das möglich sein,
dass Boardis nichts gebacken griegen als einen Doppelreim.
Die Berkley Skeletor ist ein echter Knaller,
nicht zuletzt bewiesen bei Thomas' Waller.
Die Whiplash Chrystal ist schon sehr schön,
aber warum kann es keine dünnere geben?
Eine wichtige Entwicklung war der Powerbait-Teig
an alle die ihn kopieren, das ist echt feig.
Das letzte Wort geht an euch alle da draußen,
ihr solltet besser Pure Fishing Stuff kaufen.

mfg Manuel


----------



## Mapassin (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

'ne Rute mit der Mitchell Gold 
ja die ich schon immer wollt...
und sollt ich sie einmal mir kaufen
dann werd ich gleich zum angeln laufen...


----------



## Waagemann (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Weht der Wind von Westen,
fängt Berkley doch am besten!

Weht der Wind von Osten,
wird Mitchell doch nicht rosten!

Weht der Wind von Süden,
wird Abu zum Vergnügen!

Und weht der Wind von Norden,
gibts mit Fenwick keine Sorgen!

mfg


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hast du die Spiderwire auf der Spule, fängst du Zander gleich ein ganzes Rudel!!!
Und hast du dann noch was von Berkley in der Tasche haben die Fische immer was zum nasche!!!

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

))
Echt klasse, Ihr Dichter!!!!!


----------



## Jacky Fan (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenn wir ans Wasser gehn
wollen die Fisch nur Mitchell sehn


----------



## Kieler Jung (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Heute gehts nur mit SPIDER,
bei all dem anderen bleibt man Schneider

Auch Angeln mit ABU kann sich lohn,
darauf kann jede Mefo flown

Und steht BERKLEY dann noch parat,
springen die Forellen im Quadrat

Wenn dann noch die Mitchell sich gut aufläd
und der Blinker ins gleiten gerät,
werde ich es immer wieder machen,
daß Angeln mit den PURE FISHING Sachen
und die Moral von diesem Gedicht,
fängst du ohne diese Sachen nicht—Angel nicht 
PS: (Häähhh)

Der Kieler Jung


----------



## ZanderKai (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ach ist das ne schöne rolle,
die findet sogar die Tante dolle.

und auch glänzen tut die Mitchell sehr,
und dennoch ist sie nicht schwer.

Mit der würd ich sofort los gehn,
und den ganzen tag am Wasser stehn.

mit Pure Fishing kann ich fangen jeden fisch,
hör ich den Angler ohne nur rufen "mist".

die 7strand ist endlich da,
glück das ich zu hause war:m


----------



## carperphilipp (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Früh am Morgen, fast noch in der Nacht, 
wird das Auto voll gepackt. 
Ruten, Kescher, Köder, Haken, 
weil die Fische ja schon warten.:g 
Ein, zwei Bierchen müssen mit, 
denn heute ist ein Männertrip. 
Bloß die Brote nicht vergessen, 
denn auch Angler müssen essen. 
Endlich Ruhe und Frieden, 
muss nur `nen Platz abkriegen. 
Ist auch diese Hürde genommen, 
kann der Fischschwarm kommen. 
Des Anglers größte Sorge ist, 
wie krieg ich bloß `nen Biss!? 
Warten, warten, nicht verzagen, 
kann ja mal `nen Profi fragen. 
Hat er nun den Fisch des Lebens dran, 
fängt das Angeln richtig an - 
er holt ihn raus 
und nimmt ihn für das Abendbrot mit nach Haus. 
Am Abend wird es langsam Zeit: 
Einpacken - es ruft das Weib. 
Vorbei die Ruhe und der Frieden, 
doch    Forellen dazu sieben. 
Der Tag, er hat sich doch gelohnt, 
die Ruhe ist Mann nicht gewohnt, 
und jeder, der was davon versteht, 
weiß, warum Mann so gern zum Angeln geht.:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



carperphilipp schrieb:


> Früh am Morgen, fast noch in der Nacht,
> wird das Auto voll gepackt.
> Ruten, Kescher, Köder, Haken,
> weil die Fische ja schon warten.:g
> ...


 
Hast Du das Gedicht hier oder hier geklaut?


----------



## Lorenz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*Die Skeletor *

Ihre Kohlefaser ist so rein,
sie kann doch nur von Berkley sein!
Der Blank der ist so schlank und modern,
und bringt selbst kleine Köder auf große Fern.
Die Titanium Ringe sind so klasse,
vielleicht macht sie das besser als die Masse?
Oder ist's der Korkgriff, geteilt und schick
der gewähret auf den Blank ein Blick? 
Ist's vielleicht der Rollenhalter der so klasse,
die Rute abhebt von der Masse?

Ach,dies Rütchen ist so fein,
für mich wirds wohl nie ne andre sein!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wer schreitet so früh schon am Ufer entlang?
Es ist der Angler, den Fischen wird bang. 
Alle plaget die eine entsetzliche Sorge,
dass er sich zur Speise ein Fischlein ausborge.
In der Hand, da führt er die biegsame Rute,
daran ist die goldene Mitchell, die gute!

Schon taucht der Spinner an crystalner Schnur,
Forelle, du zitterst, wie wird dir nur?
Zum listreichen Köder sie fühlt sich gezogen!
Schon hat sich die Abu-Angel gebogen!
Der Fenwick-Kescher, er hebt sie ans Licht - 
ein Lächeln huscht über des Fischers Gesicht!



Na, das sollte wohl reichen, wenn nicht für den Nobel-Preis, so doch für die Rolle, die prachtvolle, dolle!


----------



## schlick (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*VON PURE FISHING NE MITCHELL GOLD*
*HAB ICH JAWOHL SCHON IMMER GEWOLLT.*
*TITANIUM 10 KUGELLAGER*
*DANN KLAPPT'S AUCH OHNE SCHNURVERSAGER.*
*ICH SAG MAL PACK DIE ROLLE EIN*
*DER BESTE REIM WIRD DIESER SEIN*


----------



## yallamann (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die fireline, die fireline schmeiß ich ganz gern ins wasser rein.
an meiner lightning, das heisst blitz hängt sie schön stramm, das ist kein witz.
der barsch denkt sich: watt für ne leine, die hol ich mir für mich alleine.
den abu köder schnappt er sich und ich denk watt fürn glück für mich.


----------



## Sholar (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell 300 XGold ist fein,
die will ich meinen Rollenhalter rein.
Dann zieh ich mit ihr los,
obwohl sie kostet ganz schön viel moos.
Dann fiel doch glatt ein hechtilein,
auf meinen neuen Berkley wobbler rein.
Die Schnurr war straff,
und ich ganz schön Baff.
Nach einem drill von 5 Minuten,
bekam ich bei der Landung Händebluten.
Ein Esox  wars von einsdreissig,
und die rolle war ganz schön fleissig.
Er flutschte mir zurück,
und ich hatte Glück.


----------



## dentdesigner (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Schnur von Berkley ja das ist fein,
die sollte es schon sein.
Am liebsten ist mir ja die Fireline die
holt mir raus so manches Fischelein.
Hast du dazu noch die Mitchell in der Hand,
sind sie alle schnell gebandt.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenn ich mit der Mitchell fisch'
liegt morgen ein Hecht aufm' Tisch


----------



## WhiteWolf (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Der See ist schön, ich mag´s so sehr
							im Wasser schwimmt ein Hecht daher.
Ich steh´ hier ganz allein im Schilf,
dass die stark` Mitchell Gold mir hilf.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Tagelang auf die Berkley gefreut,
den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut
Traurig wär das Anglerleben,
würds pure fishing nicht mehr geben


----------



## Anjolus (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Willst Du an Dein Ziel gelangen,
viele große Fische fangen,
brauchst Du eine Angelschnur,
von Berkley, die gute nur.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## hoppel23 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit der Mitchell in der Hand,
beißt der Fisch gleich an


----------



## CyberFisch (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

An einen See fuhr ich angeln, 
dort sah ich viele leute um den platz rangeln,
ich stieg aus aus meinem lowreider,
in der Hand meine neue Spider,
als sie mich sahn,
wurde ihenen ganz warm,
an meiner Rute hing ne 7Strand, 
und ich plazierte mich ganz an den Rand,
ich sah auf die uhr. 
dann fing ich mit berkley nen amur. 
und fuhr zurück an meine ruhr.


Im Regen ging ich angeln 
doch an Ködern tuts mir bangeln

mit meiner Mitchell fing ich nen Hecht
der war mir ganz recht 

ich nahm mir ein Bier 
doch es war gleich 4 

ich fuhr nach hause
dort vergass ich im gebrause

meine Berkley war vergessen
ich konnte diese quall nicht essen!


----------



## Eurobaer (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Auch ich will meinen Beitrag dazugeben. Und natürlich gerne eine Rolle gewinnen ! 

"_Ne neue Rute ist jetzt mein, doch ohne Rolle sehr allein._
_Die Mitchell Gold, die muß nun her, damit fängt die Rute umso mehr! "_


----------



## DonCamile (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ob Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand im Forum hier ,es ist zu viel Werbung hier


----------



## TorstenM (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bin klein mein Herz ist schmutzig , 
könnt schon wieder angeln is das nicht putzig.

Die kleine Mitchell im Regal,
ruft schon leise mach doch mal.

Die schöne ABU schreit, das ist der Hit,
nimm mich heute auch mal mit.

Die Fireline die schreit und zischt,
ohne mich da geht’s wohl nischt.

Der Kescher in der Ecke lacht,
wie Ihr das wohl ohne mich macht.

Familie Berkley schreit und poltert,
und ohne uns da wird gefoltert ?

Also alles eingepackt,
was dem Herzen Freude macht.

Töter ,Schnur und Allerlei ,
und Ruhe ist und Schluß mit dem Geschrei.

Am Wasser endlich angekommen,
ham sich alle brav benommen.

Da die Geräte nur vom Feinsten sind,
wußt ich wo die Fische sind.

Die Mitchell krumm,
die ABU kreischt,
die Berkley die zum Glück nicht reißt.
Alles von Pure Fishing zu nem fairen Preis.

Nur einer hatte heute einen schlechten Tag,
der Fisch der später dann  in meinem Bauche lag.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit einer Mitchell-Rute in der Hand
zieh' ich jeden Fisch an Land.
Hab' ich 'ne Mitchell auch als Rolle,
macht's auch viel Spaß - das ist das Tolle.


----------



## Stefan6 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich geh fischen ganz allein,hab ich Berkley Fireline|supergri


----------



## petrophagalorioti (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

mit der schnur von stren
würd' ich gern mal angeln gehn!


----------



## GALLA (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

MOIN MOIN!
Habe noch NIE was Gewonnen und deshalb werde ich diese Schöne Rolle auch nicht Gewinnen!!!!!!!!
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH IM VORAUS FÜR DEN GEWINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#g#g#g#g
*


----------



## hechtnase (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Willst du angeln bei jedem Wetter,
Fische fangen immer fetter ?
Hol' dir bloß 'ne Mitchell mein Sohn
und ewiges Angeln ist der Lohn !

Mitchell is best, f*** the rest.


----------



## sascha66 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich sitze mit einer Angel am Strand 
und meiner Mitchell Rolle in der Hand .

Balzer Wobbler in der Tasche ,
fänge ich heute einen Fisch wäre das klasse. 

Am See hat es nie geklappt ,
bestimmt weil ich da noch kein Trout Bait hat .

Dank Angler Board beißt sicherlich ein Fisch 
und der kommt dann Abends gebraten auf den Tisch .

Ich freu mich schon drauf der schmekt dann bestimmt klasse,
aber ob noch einer beißt hängt ab von der Rasse .

Der Köder stimmt ich wart nur auf den Biss 
sonst rast ich aus das weiß ich gewiss.       #q

Auf einmal knallts ein großer Schatten,  |bigeyes
Hoffentlich versagen nicht die Bremsplatten .

Die Rolle hält stand ist eigentlich klar ,
da sie ja von Mitchell war.

#a


So ist leider nicht aber könnt es bald sein ,
mit ein wenig Glück ist bald eine mein.            

     :vik:                :vik:                 :vik:

Viel  Glück auch euch allen !!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Onkel Spider (4. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#q:vik::vik::vik:#q

Hast Du die neuen Buzz-Baits am Haar,
gibts ganz dicke Karpfen,ist doch klar.

Ob mit Halibut,Cherry Red Berry oder King Crab Mussel,
dein Bissanzeiger wird klingen wie eine Rassel.


----------



## Mäces (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Berkley, ABU, Fenwick, Stren
haben alle Angler gern.

7Strand, Mitchell, Spider
fröhlich geh'n die Namen weiter.

Bei PureFishing gibt es alle zu haben
da kann doch kein Mensch mehr klagen.


----------



## Fishing_Girl (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätt´ sehr gerne diese Rolle,
denn ich hab nur so ´ne Olle,
mit der man nicht gut angeln kann,
bisher hing auch kein Fisch daran. 
Drum versuch ich,einen Reim zu kritzeln,
für diese super Rolle von Mitchell  |supergri


----------



## fraibeuter (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit der Fenwick Rute "Drop Shot", schmiss ich im hohen Bogen in einen Hot Spot. Und dank der Multischnur von Stren, die mit dem Kampfprotzgen, zog ich mit nur einer Hand eine 1.METER Forelle an Land! Mein Köder das war, so erzählts die Welt, Berkley`s Trout Bait!


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Fischen wir einige Produkte von Pure Fishing 
so da wären die Schnur, bekannt als Feuer des Crystal aus der Schmiede Berkley
die Rollen bekannt als Cardinal des Hauses Abu
So reimen wir vorm angeln um die Gunst von Mitchell
zu gewinnen wünschen wir das Gold des Monats


----------



## Zanderchef (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Schon gesehen? Es gibt ne *Mitchell* zu gewinnen.
Damit lassen sich bestimmt schöne Fische spinnen.
Ob Hecht, ob Zander, ob Barsch oder Aal, 
diesem Superteil ist die Größe egal.
Die Mitchell 300, die brauch ich,na klar!
Denn auch die Auflage ist ganz schön rar.
Drum hab ich kurz mal nach gedacht
und diesen "Gewinnerreim" gemacht.
Die Rolle ist halt ein schönes Teil,
Sollt´s doch nicht klappen, trotzdem allen ein PETRI HEIL!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## @dr! (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

was hat sich da mein bait geschnappt 
eine große forelle das hat ja gut geklappt
an meiner fenwick rute 
war die gute
ein klacks 
jedoch habe ich noch für die neue mitchell gold platz 
drum reime ich euch hier ein paar zeilen 
um euch mitzuteilen 
das ich froh wär 
wenn sie mir wär nicht nur imaginär



das wars xD


----------



## neu-hier (5. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit der Mitchell Rolle an der Rute
,das is klar,
angelt´s sich ganz wunderbar
Ist der Fisch dann auch noch da,
zieh ich ihn raus
Hurra


----------



## Renkenfutzi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das Weibe ruhte noch tief im Schlaf
Da stand seit Stunden ich schon an der Maas
Nur Ruhe und kein Meckern hier
Drum gönnte ich mich auch ein Bier
Und die Moral von der Geschicht
Schlafende Weiber zicken nicht


----------



## Renkenfutzi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Und weil´s so schön war noch eins...

Genieße jeden Angeltag
wie kurz er auch mal ausfallen mag
Nichts gefangen 
und nur viel gegangen
so ist es wahrscheinlich schon vielen gegangen
die mit sich rangen
nochmal nichts zu fangen

So mehr kann ich mir heute morgen nicht aus der Rübe quetschen...
Allen anderen Dichtern und Denkern wünsche ich noch viele witzige Einfälle...


----------



## Hecht96 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das Wetter wird schön,es ruft der See.
Im Gepäck Angelgeräte von ABU,Mitchell und Berkley.
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch noch lange heiter,
das Gerät ist garniert natürlich mit Spider.
Wie bekomme ich bloß alles in den kleinen Golf,
Sie passt geradeso rein die Rolle RED WOLF.


----------



## theundertaker (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich saß so oft betrüppelt am Rande
und hatte immer nur die kleinen Fische in der Hande.
Deshalb versuche ich, ohne zu schleimen,
hier einen Vers auf Mitchell zu reimen.
Doch das fällt mir nicht wirklich leicht,
denn nicht nur eine Zeile reicht.
Ich bin verrückt drauf,
mit der Mitchell XGold Sammleredition,
auch mal in Holland einen großen Fisch zu erwischen.
Deshalb fänd ichs wirklich klasse,
wenn ich diese Rollen gewinne und nicht wieder verpasse.
Ich drücke euch, ihr ganzen Pflaumen,
auch herzlich meine 20 Daumen,
Ich denke mir, so passts hier rein,
einer wird auf jeden Fall Gewinner sein.
Und sollte das Glück es gut mit mir meinen,
so werde ich diese Rolle mit meiner Rute vereinen.
So das war es heute morgen,
doch wer noch mehr will, den werde ich ebenfalls versorgen.
So Grüße ich das Anglerboard, das find ich mega super geil,
mit einem riesen PETRI HEIL!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Leftie (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Als Geschenk ne Abu Garcia,
schenkte mein Patenkind mia,
am Puff in dem die Forellen springen,
hörte ich die Biester singen,
komm doch,komm doch dicker Angler,
und ich wurde Saiblingfangler,
catchte dort, releaste nich,
es entging mir nun kein Fisch,
also:Vanessa meine Gute,
Danke zur Geburtstagsrute.

Liebe gruesse

Leftie


----------



## zesch (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bei Süd-West Wind hat der Angel - Mitchell die Schnur geschmissen,
da hebt er die Rute und schon hat der Fisch auf Berkley gebissen,
Petri ruft der gelandete Fisch,
bald darauf liegt er gegart auf dem Tisch !
Mahlzeit !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Mattes83 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Zur Mittagszeit am Angelteich,
Wind und Wellen zogen weich,
der Köder zog fort kräftig dann,
natürlich - es war Berkley dran.


by Mattes83


----------



## Welsmaus (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wer eine Mitchell hat zur Hand
und geht damit zum Ostseestrand,
der wird schon schneller als er’s gedacht,
mit Fischen im Kescher um den Verstand gebracht.

Mit Pilker, Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner
bist du schon bald der große Gewinner. 
Kaum erreicht der Köder den Meeresgrund, 
geht’s auch schon in der Rute rund.

Die Bisse kommen Schlag auf Schlag,
wer ist’s, der diesen Köder mag?
Ne Platte oder gar ein Dorsch?
Hoffentlich ist jetzt nicht die Rute morsch!

Doch mit einer Mitchell, das ist klar
ist Angeln einfach wunderbar!
Sie hält einfach was sie verspricht
- enttäuscht hat sie mich bisher noch nicht!

Drum werd ich sie auch weiter empfehlen
und allen von meinen tollen Fängen erzählen.
In meine Rutentasche, das ist fein,
passen noch viele Mitchells hinein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ist der Fisch auch noch so klein
den die rute von Mitchell fängt
bringt er dem Angler doch ein lächeln ein



gruß
stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ist der Fisch auch noch so klein
> den die rute von Mitchell fängt
> bringt er dem Angler doch ein lächeln ein
> 
> ...


 
jaja,der war net so gut
hier noch einer...


der trout bait ist farbig bunt
und holt die forellen sofort vom grund:m


----------



## Carphunter' (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hier!Hier!
Die "Mitchell" zu Mir!
Ohne "Sie" kann ich nicht sein!
Ohne "Sie" fang ich kein Fischlein!
Ich will "Sie" um jeden Willen!
Ich will nich mehr ohne "Sie" Fische drillen!
Die "Mitchell" zu Mir!
Denn Ich brauche sie hier!!!!#h


----------



## hunterzwo (6. November 2007)

Sizt der Angler auf dem Flos
         dann geht es erst richtig los
         Will der angler auch was fangen
         dann hilft Trout Bait es zu bangen



      Ich hoffe es ist so einigermassen gut...#t


----------



## mock86 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Zum Angeln geh ich immer schick,
Doch nie ohne meine Fenwick!

Große Fische fang´ ich immer zu,
Dank bester Ausrüstung von ABU!

^^ Meisterhaft oder?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

In meiner Vitrine hier ,glänzt eine Mitchell 304
zum fischen hätt ich gern gewollt eine  300 x in Gold !
An eine Berkley Series One ,käme sie dann on#6
auch an einer ABU wäre sie klasse ,hebt sie sich doch ab von der Masse:m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchel 300 von pure Fishing vertrieben,
Traibiert meine Rute im Biegen,


----------



## Bullfrog (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich möchte diese rolle gewinnen weil ich sie fischen will und sie letztes man nicht gewonnen hab !


----------



## forester27 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Meine uralte _*Mitchell 308*_ 
hat mir immer sehr viele Fische gebracht.
Die _*Mitchell Gold*_, da bin ich mir sicher,
macht mich bald zu einem noch besseren Fischer.
Doch trotzdem behält mein altes Schätzchen
in meinem Herzen ein sicheres Plätzchen.


----------



## eurasier (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich sitze hier am Wasser rum
und keine Rute ist richtig krum.

Sollte meine alte verkaufen,
und mir ne´neue Mitchell kaufen.

Die gute 300er XGold mit Fireline darauf
dann geht es bestimmt wieder bergauf.


----------



## Pilker (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bei Pure Fishing fühlt man sich als toller Hecht
und auch die Preise sind nicht schlecht.
Möchtest du die Gold-Mitchell erstehn, musst
dichten oder schnell zu Pure Fishing gehn.


----------



## hunterzwo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## johny-boy (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Als die Billig-Schnur mit dem Super-Fisch riss,
schrie der Angler: Beschiss!
Doch dann kaufte er sich eine STREN,
und man konnte ih wieder lachen sehn´.


----------



## angler4711 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin!

Ich mache es mal kurz und knapp.

Es gelingt mir jeder Drill,
mit der Rolle von Mitchell.
Die Mitchell ist so schön,
die würde ich gerne an meiner Rute sehn.


----------



## Köhlerkönig (8. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte diese Rolle
denn Mitchell ist so tolle,:m
möcht mit Ihr fischen gehn#:
und meine Rute krumm werden sehn!#a


----------



## Archer (8. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell Gold ist heiß,
da kommt die alte ABU gleich aufs Abstellgleis.
Drauf käme Geflecht ganz fein,
nämlich Berkley Fireline!
Bleibt mir das Glück auch bei der Verlosung hold?
Gewinn ich die Mitchell Gold?


----------



## mc1266 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hy,

und nun meiner.

Hecht, Zander, Wels & Co.,
sind über Pure Fishing gar nicht froh.

Denn liefern Sie dem Angler Qualität,
das er kann fangen in der Realität.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## OLLI01 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Es wart einmal vor langer Zeit.
Da fuhr ich für Angelgerät oft sehr weit.


Auch teils extravagante Preise,
schreckten mich vor solch einer Reise.


Auch war vom Gerät die Belastbarkeit,
dem heutigem entfernt sehr weit.


Besser wars früher,sagen manche Leut,
Ich dagegen freue mich,das mein Gerät ist von Heut.


Durch neue Materialien ist die Qualität gestiegen, 
lange keiner mehr, im Drill ausgestiegen,
und immer noch der selbe Reiz am Sport geblieben.


Ob damals als Kind,oder jetzt als Mann,
Mitchell begleitete mich von Anfang an.


Ohne Grund ist das nicht so geblieben,
das wird wohl an der Qualität von Mitchell liegen.


Pure Fishing sag ich hier meinen Dank,
durch euch ist weder Weg noch Zeit sehr lang.


Auch die Preise sind alles andere als horrende
nun hat das bloße träumen von gutem Gerät ein Ende.


Nun sei noch mir das Glücke hold,
dann fische ich vielleicht bald mit der "GOLD"


----------



## woernser1965 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das war mal ein toller Dichter
Da ziehen andere lange Gesichter|supergri
Und über Mitchell kann ich sagen
Wer es hat der kann nicht klagen.


----------



## Fenris666 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bin klein,
mein Herz ist rein,
d'rum lass diese Rolle mein sein!


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Willst du fangen tolle Fischilein,
dann lass nur pure fishing dein Geräte sein

Mehr kommt aus meinen Windungen nicht raus
Ich will auch nur das Shirt


----------



## timmä89 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit meiner Mitchell geht's schnell zum Strand,
da fang ich die Fische ganz rasant
Und macht mir ein Dorsch die Rute krumm,
denk ich mir:Zum Glück bin ich nich dumm.
Denn kauft man bei pure fishing ein,
wird man sicher nicht enttäuscht sein.
Angeln ist schön, ist die See auch rau,
dieser Sport ist beser als jede Frau. :k


----------



## surfer93 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Als ich eines Abends zum Nachtangeln fuhr,
man war das ne anstrengende Tour.
Ich furh sehr weit und doch sehr schnell,
und als ich ankam war es noch hell.
Ich war erschöpft und doch sehr froh,
über diese Tour zum Po.

Zuerst baute ich alles auf, 
und dann ging es erstmal den Berg hinauf.
Dort wurde erstmal Pause gemacht,
und das Essen wurde mir von Mutter gebracht.
Nun war ich ausgeruht genug,
und warf meinen Abu Garcia Wobbler in die Flut.

In der Hand hielt ich die Berkley Skeletor,
mit der ich noch nie einen Fisch verlor.
Also Rolle diente eine Spider,
mit dieser bleibt man niemals Schneider.
Die Schnur kam dieses mal von Stren,
und nicht wie sonst gewohnt von Penn.
Das Stahlvorfach war natürlich von 7Strand,
denn damit zieht man jeden Fisch an Land.

Doch dann bekam ich einen heftigen Biss,
der sofort sehr viel Schnur mit sich riss.
Doch diesmal begann der Fisch keinen Selbstmord,
denn er schwamm ins Krautfeld rein sofort.

Mit der neuen Rolle wär dies nicht passiert,
denn diese wird ja von Mitchel produziert.


Ich hoffe es gefällt euch..


----------



## gilette (12. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da komme ich angekraucht auf allen vieren,mit der rute und der Mitchell Gold will ich es probieren,denn ich weiss denn ich weiss die rolle hält alles stand,OHHH da ziehe ich auch schon ein meter hecht ans land.


----------



## gilette (12. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hmm nochmal klappt irgendwas nicht mit den editieren.

Da komme ich angekraucht auf allen Vieren,mit der Rute und der Mitchell Gold will ich es probieren,denn ich weiss die Rolle hält alles stand,OOOHHHHH da ziehe ich auch schon ein meter Hecht ans Land,dass fand der kleine Gilette sehr elegant.


----------



## yady (14. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da saß ich wieder in meiner Stammpitzaria ,
dachte mal wieder an ABU Garcia.
Ich lies die pitza und meine Frau einfach stehn,
und wollte nur noch angeln gehn.


Am See angekommen,
hat das Angeln gleich bekonnen.
Die Cardinal summt ein schönes Lied,
was man an den großen Fischen sieht.



  Gruß Michael


----------



## Barschangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hab erst angefangen hier am 6.11.07 muss ich auch dichten oder hab ich so ne chance?|kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



Barschangler schrieb:


> hab erst angefangen hier am 6.11.07 muss ich auch dichten oder hab ich so ne chance?|kopfkrat
> 
> :vik:



Nene mußt schon dichten


----------



## Barschangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|uhoh:bin aber kein altmember|uhoh:|stolz:jungspund was das board angeht


----------



## Kübel (16. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchel ist keine kleine aber eine feine, und darum

ÄÄÄÄttttsch und sie bald meine.:q


----------



## fischbrot (16. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die neue Mitchell, die ist schön
ich werde ohne sie nicht gehn
Sie ist so schön und elegant,
man glaubt es kaum sehr interessant.

Man fängt mit ihr nun viel mehr Fisch
nun hat man Spaß am Essenstisch.
Der Tisch ist voll mit schönen Sachen
da braucht man sich nichts vorzumachen.

Am nächsten Tag gehts wieder los
der Fisch ist diesmal auch so groß.

Was soll man dazu noch sagen,
im nächsten Geschäft nach der neuen Mitchell fragen.
Und wenn man sie hat,dann hat man Spaß
dann gibt man Gas
Die Fische beißen ,was soll man sagen,
die neue Mitchell, die gibts bei pure fishing,
man muss einfach nur fragen.

Und nun viel Spaß beim nächsten Angeln,
euch wird es auch nicht an großen Fischen mangeln.


----------



## nava (18. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ne Mitchell Gold, ne Mitchell Rute
Die bringen Dir Fisch, und dann noch gute


----------



## maxderangler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Berkley hatt die besten wobbler
jetzt gibts sogar nen neuen doppler
wers nicht glaubt der soll nachfragen 
bei purefishing wirs du nicht versagen

kuck ich habs das  ist ein klacks 
mit dem zubehör fang ich jeden lachs
mein berkley wobbler is im tresor
da wird jeder schnell mal Ohr


----------



## Vampilein (18. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

eines abends zog ich mit der mitchell los,
ein biss, ein ruck... ja mei ist das ein titanik-großes floß ??
oh glück oh jauchz, ein kapitaler aal ist's bloß!


----------



## Kaljan (18. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ob Berkley, Mitchell, Spider, Stren,
Es lassen sich alle Marken seh'n. 

Doch die Mitchell Gold, das ist die Rolle,
Die ich an meiner Rute wolle.

So wählt mein "Gedicht" nun aus 
Und schickt die "Gold" zu mir nachhaus.

|rolleyes

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## capri_fischer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell ist ein tolles Teil,
da werden selbst die Fische geil.
Noch Spider-Wire auf der Roll´
da krieg ich jeden Kescher voll!


mfg capri


----------



## DHK (23. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hi,

"Mit der Mitchell klappt es noch am besten,
mit anderen Rutten zum zum Wasser verpesten."

Gruß Dirk


----------



## alfratec (24. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau
im Wasser schwimmt ein Kabeljau.

Da kommt ne Mitchel von ungefähr
                            ich glaub von links, ich weiß nicht mehr,
                            gehakt den Fisch mit Haut und Schuppe,
                            das ist zwar traurig, mir aber schnuppe.​ 
                            Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau
                            im Wasser schwimmt kein Kabeljau.



​


----------



## Nordlicht87 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Früh am Morgen, fast noch in der Nacht, 
wird das Auto voll gepackt. 
Mitchell, Kescher, Köder, Haken, 
weil die Fische ja schon warten. 
Ein, zwei Bierchen müssen mit, 
denn heute ist ein Männertrip. 
Bloß die Brote nicht vergessen, 
denn auch Angler müssen essen. 
Endlich Ruhe und Frieden, 
muss nur `nen Platz abkriegen. 
Ist auch diese Hürde genommen, 
kann der Fischschwarm kommen. 
Des Anglers größte Sorge ist, 
wie krieg ich bloß `nen Biss!? 
Warten, warten, nicht verzagen, 
kann ja mal `nen Profi vom Angelboard fragen. 
Hat er nun den Fisch des Lebens dran, 
fängt das Angeln richtig an - 
er holt ihn raus 
und nimmt ihn für das Abendbrot mit nach Haus. 
Am Abend wird es langsam Zeit: 
Einpacken - es ruft das Weib. 
Vorbei die Ruhe und der Frieden, 
doch Forellen dazu sieben. 
Der Tag, er hat sich doch gelohnt, 
die Ruhe ist Mann nicht gewohnt, 
und jeder, der was davon versteht, 
weiß, warum Mann nur mit Mitchell Angeln geht.


----------



## Nordlicht87 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

naja vielleicht hätte ich erst mal alle lesen sollen bevor ich ein gedicht ändere was schon 3 mal gepostet wurde 

gurß stefan


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit der Mitchell Gold, das ist das Tolle
ist man niemals von der Rolle!

Ich brauche niemals eine Kur, 
denn mit Ihr ist`s fising pure.


----------



## kanthos (25. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bin neu hier und habe demletzt die Fischereiprüfung bestanden, und möchte ebenso Gewinnen. #h


----------



## mipo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|kopfkrat Die Mitchell Gold will ich gewinnen zum Spinnen. :m


----------



## JonasH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition,
Steht für Fisch und Tradition,
Man munkelt mit ihr gibts Fisch aus jedem Graben,
Deshalb will sie jeder Member haben,
Der glückliche Gewinner am Ende jedoch,
Braucht einen kleinen Spinner noch,
Nach dem Kauf ist er nicht zu stoppen,
Diese Rolle kann nichts toppen!

Liebe Grüße, Jonas


----------



## angelnarr (27. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Was der Angler so brauch gibt´s bei pure fishing.
das richtige zu finden ist kein Ding.

Die Ruten von Colmic
sind handlich und schick.

Die Schnüre von Shimano sind toll
so ist der Kescher schnell voll.

Noch ne Rolle von Mitchell
und der erste Biss kommt schnell.


----------



## onkelzfan (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja,
bin erst est seit kurzem am Angeln, deshalb wäre es doch ein Super Startz mit der Mitchell nicht wahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Schön gedichtet habt Ihr)
Und jetzt mach ich hier dicht, da die Gewinner für November feststehen (werden im aktuellen Novembermagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlicht werden.

Hier der Link zur Dezemberauslosung (Ist der Hammer!):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114848


----------

